# Crab Traps?



## roseycrow (Mar 22, 2008)

Anybody know someone who makes crab traps? The ones in stores are a little big for my tiny car so would like one designed to fit in it or instructions on how to do it myself.


----------



## phishermansdead (Jan 15, 2010)

http://www.bluecrab.info/crabpot/upiece.htm


----------



## 82montauk (Nov 5, 2007)

Ellis Trap Co. in Pensacola makes a lot of the traps you see in local stores, and I would guess they can make you one any size you want. The commercial grade traps are superior in crab-catching and last a lot longer than the ones you see in the stores. They're on Old Palafox or Chemstrand Rd.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

+1. we get all our traps from him. If he don't have it, he'll make it. It's hard to find but on the left when going North from 9 mile road.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

> *jspooney (3/11/2010)*+1. we get all our traps from him. If he don't have it, he'll make it. It's hard to find but on the left when going North from 9 mile road.


 +2 They are very Nice people and will Help you anyway they Can!!!


----------



## phishermansdead (Jan 15, 2010)

Ellis Trap & Cage

9601 N Palafox St, Pensacola, FL 32534-1271

(850) 969-1302?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

phishermansdead said:


> Ellis Trap & Cage
> 
> 9601 N Palafox St, Pensacola, FL 32534-1271
> 
> (850) 969-1302?


Found him in a search for future ref. The phone # is good and the gents name is Shawn. He is a wholesaler but gives good deals to PFF members...just call first!


----------



## Strick (May 5, 2014)

*Crab Traps*

Hello, I will be moving down to gulf shores the 1st of July around the west lagoon and was wondering how the crabbing will be?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Morning Strick and welcome to the PFF! Crabbing should be pretty good in July, my interest above was for bait and maybe a few to snack on. Hope your move goes smoothly.

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## Strick (May 5, 2014)

Ok thanks


----------

